# Spy Shot 600whp+ content



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok I don't talk much about what i'm doing but my friends keep bugging me to put some spy shots up. So here it is a 1991 VW Jetta Coupe with a 20v Swap built by yours truely.
Before The motor swap
















The day I put the engine in

















_Modified by 18JettaPower at 12:48 PM 3-16-2008_


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 12:58 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

sexy front motor mount..
what turbo + fuel management?
600+ WHP is pretty good for someone who looks like they're not from Florida (brick buildings wouldn't survive Florida







)


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (18JettaPower)*

i heard whomever came over to help time it, install the clutch, and mount the engine is awesome


----------



## aprather24 (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_sexy front motor mount..
what turbo + fuel management?
600+ WHP is pretty good for someone who looks like they're not from Florida (brick buildings wouldn't survive Florida







)

95lbs injectors duel 275lph 034efi fuel pumps 16gal fuel cell and 034efi IIc

_Quote, originally posted by *igotaprestent4u* »_i heard whomever came over to help time it, install the clutch, and mount the engine is awesome










Yea... thanks zack for helping with the clutch couldent have done it without all your muscles







when are you going to come over and help with the VRT?


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 12:41 AM 6-12-2007_


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (18JettaPower)*

pics no worky.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_

Yea... thanks zack for helping with the clutch couldent have done it without all your muscles









i just spit my coffee out. zack+muscles should not be used in the same sentance.








when we going to play?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

I am hoping to have her running and at waterfest and put down atleast 450whp on 92oct at waterfest but if I think i'll hit that easy by the time waterfest comes around I think i'll just go strait race gas and shoot for the 600+whp in front of everyone and watch my car blow up... lol


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

I know these are just spy shots but can you share any details on your setup? Like what size turbo, manifold, etc..


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
95lbs injectors duel 275lph 034efi fuel pumps 16gal fuel cell and 034efi IIc

Thats scary close to what I'm putting in the GLI








034 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very nice car BTW. What kind of timeframe are you on for finishing it?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

I guess I could share a few things...
-=Fuel System=-
2 275lph Fuel Pumps
16 Gal Fuel Cell
95lbs Injectors
Meth Injection with 5 gal tank
-=Cylinder Head=-
AEB Cylinder Head
Cat Valve Springs
Rosten Titanium Retainers
Supertech Intake and Exhaust Valves
All New Guides and Seals
APR Intake Manifold
ATP Exhaust Manifold (Might get change out to BoostFactory)
Mustang 75mm Throttle Body
Raceware Head Studs and Main Studs
-=Transmission=-
02J Powered (02m coming down the road maybe)
Pelquin Diff
Stage 5 Shift fork
Stage 3+ SPEC Clutch & Flywheel
TDi .756 5th Gear (zack calculate that out on a EGX trans at 8000rpm's







)
Cable Clutch Conversion
-=Turbo=-
Well i'm torn right now as I finish up other things like wiring and what not but it will most likely be one of these 3
GT3082r aka GT30/40r
GT35r
GT3582r aka GT35/40r
all good to atleast 550hp
Percision PTE-600hp Intercooler
Tial 38mm Wastegate .6 bar spring
The car is currently Sponsored by the Following
*SPEC Clutches
Group 1 Tuning
Reckless Tuning*
and anyone else who wants to jump on board shoot me a PM

_Modified by 18JettaPower at 12:45 PM 6-12-2007_


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 12:39 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

i didn't know you already got the w/m










_Modified by igotaprestent4u at 12:39 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_Very nice car BTW. What kind of timeframe are you on for finishing it?









I am hoping the car will make it to Waterfest to hit the dyno in front of everyone but it's so close and there is still a lot to do but the car will be done this summer and i'll be around at a lot of shows all over not only cause I like it but to give some support back to my sponsors! They have all been so helpfull I wouldent be here with out them!


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (igotaprestent4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *igotaprestent4u* »_i didn't know you already got the w/m









Should be here this week







, and as you know zack this is not my WOLE setup I just through a few things out there


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

Looking good, nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
Should be here this week







, and as you know zack this is not my WOLE setup I just through a few things out there










i know


----------



## Das_Boost (Sep 25, 2004)

It is so nice to see a motor back in... I remember when you and I drove to South Carolina to get her...


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

zacktus disconnecting the exhaust and...








...and this is when we found out there was a 1lbs gasket between the down pipe and cat
























Smell of victory










_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:03 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

lmao, khaki pants and dress shoe swap FTW
on the real, great progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice build, 
But you better hit the gym with that 02J in there







Its going to need to come in and out repeatedly. 
I mean blow up on the dyno lifespan with 600 whp on stock gears.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_lmao, khaki pants and dress shoe swap FTW
on the real, great progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thats just how I roll...







lol

_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_Nice build, 
But you better hit the gym with that 02J in there







Its going to need to come in and out repeatedly. 
I mean blow up on the dyno lifespan with 600 whp on stock gears. 


Yea I know people keep telling me that i figure it only needs to last me until a certin clutch company release there twin disc setup then I will probably upgrade gear or move to an 02M but it's a lot of custom things that need to be done to put it in a MKII and I dont know if I would be able to run my cable clutch setup... which I would like to keep
Here are some more pics of the engine build in my kitchen/living room of my 3rd floor apartment. All this stuff was done in my aprtment complex








Rods and Pistons








After I installed the rods and pistons in my apartment kitchen








...and My living room... did I mention that I live on the 3rd floor... lol










_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:07 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_OP, what rods are those and specs on pistons?

Scat 144/20mm rods with ARP 2000 bolts Pistons are Wisecos


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
Scat 144/20mm rods with ARP 2000 bolts Pistons are Wisecos

Compression ratio? Bore?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

_Modified by 18JettaPower at 12:41 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (18JettaPower)*

looking good garry. you better bring it up here when its running.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

lookin good garry! cant wait for a ride!


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

i'm not going to lie I don't have good luck with 02J's so we'll see but I figure if I just drive it like I have some common since I should be ok untile I find something stronger.
Anyone want to sponsor a Quaif built 02J 6speed for my car only $3600 and I dont have to change my cable clutch out


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (.skully.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.skully.* »_looking good garry. you better bring it up here when its running.









Oh you know i'm going to bring it up to cleveland. I got to show brandon what a 1.8t can do and if he beats me I got a VRT in the works







... But if my car is'nt done you will see it at my parents anual car party First weekend in August. I tried posting on FatDubs.com but it always gives me an error.

_Quote, originally posted by *Supplicium* »_lookin good garry! cant wait for a ride!

Thanks i'll be giving out rides just as soon as it's tuned it is getting wired as I type


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (mirror)*

spend a little time in the VRT forums. Those guys are puking quaife boxes with 600 whp


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

yea but are they drag racing there cars or track use or daily driving them... cause this is my daily driver


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

OP: What's the power rating on those scats? All this money, why low end rods?











_Modified by IFIWASINMYVW at 11:08 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_OP: What's the power rating on those scats? All this money, why low end rods?









The scats are rated to I think 500crank hp I think but i know people have done 500+whp on scats so i'm not worried about it i'm sure it will only see 600+ whp every weekend and on dynos but during the week i'll keep it down to a mear 400-450whp
On a side note please dont get my thread locked please take your rants to PM's thanks


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

Looking good man


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
The scats are rated to I think 500crank hp I think but i know people have done 500+whp on scats so i'm not worried about it i'm sure it will only see 600+ whp every weekend and on dynos but during the week i'll keep it down to a mear 400-450whp
On a side note please dont get my thread locked please take your rants to PM's thanks

The scats are rated at 800hp, 600whp has been done, the other rods out there are just rated high but no real numbers behind it.
hth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Looking good man









Thanks man I really coudlent be this far with out you and all your support and great products/deals. I still need to get some things so i'll be in touch, thanks again


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
during the week i'll keep it down to a mear 400-450whp


there ya go.... I hear alot of people talking about 500+ WHP street cars like they're everywhere... it ain't as easy as it looks...
I knew about 500hp on the scats but 800? nice...
your car looks fantastic man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by IFIWASINMYVW at 11:07 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## aprather24 (Jul 23, 2006)

This looks like an absolute blast, Im sure you will be uber proud when its done. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (aprather24)*

Neat stuff. 034 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_there ya go.... I hear alot of people talking about 500+ WHP street cars like they're everywhere... it ain't as easy as it looks...
I knew about 500hp on the scats but 800? nice...
your car looks fantastic man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

yea a 500whp street car is not easy to come by but i'm sure trying!


_Quote, originally posted by *aprather24* »_This looks like an absolute blast, Im sure you will be uber proud when its done. Good luck and have fun. 

i'm already proud of what I have done with no power tools and in my kitchen in my 3rd floor apartment and my 4 garages with no light or heat... lol but yea I can't wait till it's done it will be a blast I figure I just need $5000.00 more to finisher her up









_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_Neat stuff. 034 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea i've done a lot of research on the 034 stuff and other standalones and while they all have there ups and downs I feel safe with my decesion to use the 034efi IIc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 10:30 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_I feel safe with my decesion to use the 034efi IIc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good choice,Matt opted for the Ic but the IIc should meet your goals HOWEVER,do not count your chickens before they hatch....600whp is a BIG GOAL.
With a GT3582R (0.82A/R) Mike Hood managed to put down [email protected] was on Quattro so the GT3582R will definitely meet your goal of 600FWhp.Both Paul & myself went with GT3082R's (as you know) so I would go with whatever he recommended.


----------



## Craig King (Dec 30, 2005)

So like... where's the picture of said 600hp VW?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_.Both Paul & myself went with GT3082R's (as you know) so I would go with whatever he recommended.









I didn't know you finished a project ?!






















I've been running the 1C for a few weeks now and it's been treating me well. It had perfect start-up map and tuning has been fairly easy and quickly bumping boost every few weeks here. Yours should be a neat project but 600 WHP and FWD = sucks. good luck on your project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for another Ohio guy.


_Modified by d-bot at 8:28 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Good choice,Matt opted for the Ic but the IIc should meet your goals HOWEVER,do not count your chickens before they hatch....600whp is a BIG GOAL.
With a GT3582R (0.82A/R) Mike Hood managed to put down [email protected] was on Quattro so the GT3582R will definitely meet your goal of 600FWhp.Both Paul & myself went with GT3082R's (as you know) so I would go with whatever he recommended.
<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0"> 

if my calculations are correct I believe i'll hit 600whp at 35psi on a GT3582r I figure if I get a turbo and don't like it I can sell it and put maybe $300.00 with it and get what I want. So i'm not to worried with will be a trial and error process but I have the pacients to do it right!

_Quote, originally posted by *Craig King* »_So like... where's the picture of said 600hp VW?

Front page

_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_I've been running the 1C for a few weeks now and it's been treating me well. It had perfect start-up map and tuning has been fairly easy and quickly bumping boost every few weeks here. Yours should be a neat project but 600 WHP and FWD = sucks. good luck on your project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for another Ohio guy.

Yea but it will only be driven at 600whp on weekends and I will NEVER take off from a dead stop 80 roll anyone?









_Modified by 18JettaPower at 11:40 PM 6-12-2007_


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:08 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Both Paul & myself went with GT3082R's (as you know) so I would go with whatever he recommended.









my favorite turbo for streetable BIG power in a stock displacement 1.8t, which is why its going on my car








It's gonna be sick when its done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

well there is only a 50hp differance between the 3082r and the 3582r from what I read
3082r is rated at 550hp
3582r is rated at 600hp
but the 3082r is supposed to spool way faster then the 3582r... ahhhh I dont know what to do


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

What tranny will you use?
For the moment there arent any trannys that can handle that power.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_well there is only a 50hp differance between the 3082r and the 3582r from what I read
3082r is rated at 550hp
3582r is rated at 600hp
but the 3082r is supposed to spool way faster then the 3582r... ahhhh I dont know what to do

I went with the 3582R, but I'm also running a 2.0 block.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_I guess I could share a few things...
-=Fuel System=-
2 275lph Fuel Pumps
16 Gal Fuel Cell
95lbs Injectors
Meth Injection with 5 gal tank
-=Cylinder Head=-
AEB Cylinder Head
3 angle valve job
Cat Cams 3653's
Cat Valve Springs
Rosten Titanium Retainers
Supertech Intake and Exhaust Valves
All New Guides and Seals
APR Intake Manifold
ATP Exhaust Manifold (Might get change out to BoostFactory) 
Mustang 75mm Throttle Body
Raceware Head Studs and Main Studs
-=Transmission=-
02J Powered (02m coming down the road maybe)
Pelquin Diff
Stage 5 Shift fork
Stage 3+ SPEC Clutch & Flywheel
TDi .756 5th Gear (zack calculate that out on a EGX trans at 8000rpm's







)
Cable Clutch Conversion
-=Turbo=-
Well i'm torn right now as I finish up other things like wiring and what not but it will most likely be one of these 3
GT3082r aka GT30/40r
GT35r
GT3582r aka GT35/40r
all good to atleast 550hp
Percision PTE-600hp Intercooler
Tial 38mm Wastegate .6 bar spring
The car is currently Sponsored by the Following
*SPEC Clutches
Group 1 Tuning
Reckless Tuning*
and anyone else who wants to jump on board shoot me a PM

_Modified by 18JettaPower at 12:45 PM 6-12-2007_

You will be hard pressed to do 600whp on an atp manifold.
A gt30/40r is too mismatched, i have been disappointed with that setup on 20v's.
Gt35r is a GT35/40r, GT3582r.
For those turbos you should do a real manifold and a 44mm gate.
Also you might have a problem idling 1000cc injectors well with stage IIc, I know i was idling my injectors under a millisecond and havent seen that control with 034.


_Modified by EdsGTI at 8:09 AM 6-13-2007_


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_You will be hard pressed to do 600whp on an atp manifold.

I was thinking that too. However the ATP manifold is a similar (in design not quality or material) log style to the Pag-Parts and APR manifolds that have seen just near or over 500whp. Granted an equal length such as the Full-Race would give you gains up top.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What tranny will you use?
For the moment there arent any trannys that can handle that power.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

Yea I know about the tranny sitiation but I dont be on my tranny and I have no interest in drag racing.

_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_I went with the 3582R, but I'm also running a 2.0 block.

I am starting to lean towards the 3582r I just don't want a ton of lag ya know

_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_You will be hard pressed to do 600whp on an atp manifold.
A gt30/40r is too mismatched, i have been disappointed with that setup on 20v's.
Gt35r is a GT35/40r, GT3582r.
For those turbos you should do a real manifold and a 44mm gate.
Also you might have a problem idling 1000cc injectors well with stage IIc, I know i was idling my injectors under a millisecond and havent seen that control with 034.

Yea i'm not to worried about idling as long as the car dosent shut off and i'm looking in to a better manifold I just have to get a good deal on one so that I can hopfully make it waterfest money is starting to get tight considering I have over $13,000 invested as it sit's right now

_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_I was thinking that too. However the ATP manifold is a similar (in design not quality or material) log style to the Pag-Parts and APR manifolds that have seen just near or over 500whp. Granted an equal length such as the Full-Race would give you gains up top.

Yes they are very similar and I am pretty sure I can hit 500whp on the log style but right now i'm just shooting for 400+whp daily on 92oct with out a ton of lag and then once I get any issues worked out i'm going to turn up the boost and see what she's got.
I'm working a deal on a manifold now but like I said money is starting to get a little tight!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
Yea I know about the tranny sitiation but I dont be on my tranny and I have no interest in drag racing.
I am starting to lean towards the 3582r I just don't want a ton of lag ya know
Yea i'm not to worried about idling as long as the car dosent shut off and i'm looking in to a better manifold I just have to get a good deal on one so that I can hopfully make it waterfest money is starting to get tight considering I have over $13,000 invested as it sit's right now
Yes they are very similar and I am pretty sure I can hit 500whp on the log style but right now i'm just shooting for 400+whp daily on 92oct with out a ton of lag and then once I get any issues worked out i'm going to turn up the boost and see what she's got.
I'm working a deal on a manifold now but like I said money is starting to get a little tight!










99.9% of the 02M and 02J+aftermarket have died on the street.
I have neven blown a box on the track








02M will blow 3-6th








And 02J will pop the entire casing with high hp even though the stuff inside survive.

quiafe or sqs 02M dog box might be your choice for that kind of power ?

My first 3-4 boxes died 125mph+ with 3rd or 4th gear pull.
No wheel hop no nothing .
Just plain TQ.
Other have failed cruising due to high stress on race parts.

02M´s die due to similar design on 3-6th gear vs 02J sp nothing will save em either.
Volvo 850T box will survive up to 800Hp oem so that is the hottest upgrade for 1.8T for the moment.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
AddeA3 have made some conversion spacers for his Drag A3 1.8T 600Hp car
But on the other hand APT will introduce Uber strong straight cut according to their anouncement in manual forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:37 AM 6-13-2007_


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Volvo 850T box will survive up to 800Hp oem so that is the hottest upgrade for 1.8T for the moment.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


more info please.


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
more info please. 

x2


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
Also you might have a problem idling 1000cc injectors well with stage IIc, I know i was idling my injectors under a millisecond and havent seen that control with 034.

80tq idles 1000cc injectors just fine.Did you have a problem with this on a vw you tuned?

_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_I am starting to lean towards the 3582r I just don't want a ton of lag ya know

Well then go with the 3082R with a 0.63A/R instead of the 0.82 A/R.

_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_more info please. 

VWMS








Volvo 850TD


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

^ very interesting ^









_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_I went with the 3582R, but I'm also running a *2.0 block*.

see that would definitely be my turbo of choice as well excrpt for that little 2/10ths of a litre making just enough exhaust to get that big 3582 spinning.
you wouldnt think it but it goes a looong way...
which is why I said that my absolute favorite turbo for this type of project would be a 3082r. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif allthough I really dont think its gonna matter cause this car is gonna be badass no matter what


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Volvo 850T box will survive up to 800Hp oem so that is the hottest upgrade for 1.8T for the moment.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


NEED MORE INFO


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

that thing looks crazy


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
80tq idles 1000cc injectors just fine.Did you have a problem with this on a vw you tuned?


It was having problems initially with the 83 lb injectors that someone else tuned, well actually the entire car ran like crap it was embarassing lol.
Now its running great, but we were experimenting getting the injector duty under 1 milisecond and it didnt seem as stable as I would have thought.
Mikes car on the 580s we had idling 550rpm just for fun hahaha. It didnt even sound like it was running.


----------



## CARPARTCONNECTION (Nov 22, 2006)

wow, keep up the great work!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (CARPARTCONNECTION)*

Send Jay a PM about an equal length exhaust manifold. User name *silly_sohc*. I love mine. Fitment is great and the quality is above par for the price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*

From 2002-2003
http://www.ttr-racing.com/a3/index.htm
*Pictures of spacer*http://www.ttr-racing.com/a3/images/garage6/index.htm
Gear box in place
http://www.ttr-racing.com/a3/i...x.htm

2006 Trendab uppgraded the engine again. The result 952bhp on E85


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that doesn't really help. what does it take to mate the volve tranny up to the 1.8T block, more specifically AWP


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTi* »_
A gt30/40r is too mismatched, i have been disappointed with that setup on 20v's.
_Modified by EdsGTI at 8:09 AM 6-13-2007_

why? it's like the third time i saw u saying that??? explain....


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QU1KGTI* »_that doesn't really help. what does it take to mate the volve tranny up to the 1.8T block, more specifically AWP

From what I can see: 
You need a machined adapter plate. 
You'll need a custom clutch or at the very MINIMUM a custom clutch disk with the correct splines for volvo gearbox, but most likely a custom flywheel would be needed. 
Need custom axles almost certainly
Need a oil filter / breater relocate setup because the starter interferes. 
Motor / trans mounts. 
Thats something for somebody with lots of skill, time, and money.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

35r .63 i saw full boost by 4600rpm sometimes faster, Thats with stock AWP head and 82mm pistons....made easy 400+ WHP on pump at around 24-25psi trapped 124mph like that..


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_35r .63 i saw full boost by 4600rpm sometimes faster, Thats with stock AWP head and 82mm pistons....made easy 400+ WHP on pump at around 24-25psi trapped 124mph like that..

I gotta get me one of those.
Or maybe I can like superglue 5mm pieces of steel onto my compressor blades and get a 3076?!?! 


_Modified by PolskiHetzen at 11:26 AM 6-13-2007_


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
Or maybe I can like superglue 5mm pieces of steel onto my compressor blades and get a 3076?!?! 

do it...








the 3082 will never hit 600+ at the wheels without serious support. If I was trying for a goal like that I'd use a 35r or the like.


----------



## aprather24 (Jul 23, 2006)

can u spray safely on this for some more horsies?


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
Or maybe I can like superglue 5mm pieces of steel onto my compressor blades and get a 3076?!?! 

_Modified by PolskiHetzen at 11:26 AM 6-13-2007_
















Once mine goes, 3076 or 3082 it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (aprather24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aprather24* »_can u spray safely on this for some more horsies? 

I could but i'm not... I dont believe in using juice my rods dont like that feeling and they might poke out and say hi


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_
From what I can see: 
You need a machined adapter plate. 
You'll need a custom clutch or at the very MINIMUM a custom clutch disk with the correct splines for volvo gearbox, but most likely a custom flywheel would be needed. 
Need custom axles almost certainly
Need a oil filter / breater relocate setup because the starter interferes. 
Motor / trans mounts. 
Thats something for somebody with lots of skill, time, and money. 

acctually the only custom is the drive shafts.
Clutch is a volvo sachs sport vs 1.8T aftermarket flywheel if i remeber it correctly.
The oil filter is using normal 1.8T after market adapeter style kit to move it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those boxex cost like 300$ sweden and a bunch of guys trap 150mph+ with em on volvo 850T BT setups so it can handle power on a heavy volvo 850T


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
acctually the only custom is the drive shafts.
Clutch is a volvo sachs sport vs 1.8T aftermarket flywheel if i remeber it correctly.
The oil filter is using normal 1.8T after market adapeter style kit to move it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those boxex cost like 300$ sweden and a bunch of guys trap 150mph+ with em on volvo 850T BT setups so it can handle power on a heavy volvo 850T









Wow this sounds nice! $300 + some custom axles and a filter relocation kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

and what about the tranny mount? shift links, reverse light switch, speedo sensor.......


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (T-Boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-Boy* »_and what about the tranny mount? shift links, reverse light switch, speedo sensor.......

x2


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
acctually the only custom is the drive shafts.
Clutch is a volvo sachs sport vs 1.8T aftermarket flywheel if i remeber it correctly.
The oil filter is using normal 1.8T after market adapeter style kit to move it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those boxex cost like 300$ sweden and a bunch of guys trap 150mph+ with em on volvo 850T BT setups so it can handle power on a heavy volvo 850T









now thats sick, how high are the volvo guys reving there motors...


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
acctually the only custom is the drive shafts.
Clutch is a volvo sachs sport vs 1.8T aftermarket flywheel if i remeber it correctly.
The oil filter is using normal 1.8T after market adapeter style kit to move it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those boxex cost like 300$ sweden and a bunch of guys trap 150mph+ with em on volvo 850T BT setups so it can handle power on a heavy volvo 850T









Ok so lets get this straight... Are they using a 1.8t flywheel, with a VW pressure plate, and a volvo disk? The thickness / diameter is close enough then? 
So then you just need the adapter plate, axles, mounts, and in your guys case probably just a quick rewire on the spedometer sensor. Oh and a custom line probably for the throwout bearing? 
I'd like as much detailed info as you can provide because I'd think about doing it in my mk2.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_
Ok so lets get this straight... Are they using a 1.8t flywheel, with a VW pressure plate, and a volvo disk? The thickness / diameter is close enough then? 
So then you just need the adapter plate, axles, mounts, and in your guys case probably just a quick rewire on the spedometer sensor. Oh and a custom line probably for the throwout bearing? 
I'd like as much detailed info as you can provide because I'd think about doing it in my mk2. 
x100


----------



## aarononymous (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

If nothing else, thanks for showing that a project can be done in a garage that small, cause that's all I'm going to have in my house... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

you want a Boost Factory Mani for you 20v MKII? Good Luck.....It has been 7 weeks since I paid for mine and I still don't have one that fits.


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Craig King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craig King* »_So like... where's the picture of said 600hp VW?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The result 952bhp on E85









That would make it the most powerful "1.8T" to date.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (MY05GLI)*

Very nice work you have going there. Your nitros\intake looks like Trever's old setup that he parted before finishing. Did you happen to buy it off him?


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_Very nice work you have going there. Your nitros\intake looks like Trever's old setup that he parted before finishing. Did you happen to buy it off him?

yup... and added a bunch more goodies... I will be posting alot of pics in the coming weeks... I need to get 2k on the motor asap so i can feel comfortable beat the isht out her


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Spec Stage 3+ install










































































































_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:14 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_Spec Stage 3+ install









































































































_Modified by 18JettaPower at 11:38 AM 6-14-2007_


Spin the engine and check offset vs box+rivets.
Spec+autotech is a bad combo but hold brutal TQ








1852297


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Autotech I dont have any autotech parts


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Just got my intake manifold back from the Machine Shop







DBC Throttle Body ...mmmm...


















_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:22 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

is this going to be track use only car?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

nope this is my daily driver till my VRT is done sometime next year but this car will probably never even hit a drag strip I really have no interest in that... now if I ever decied on spending $600 for a weekend at Mid-Ohio race track I might take it there but I dont think i'll do that either...


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

that sure is alot of money you are spending on a disposable engine.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

as my friends say on my local forums 1.8ts are going to make the 80 roll famous... lol, and what do you mean by dissposible


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_nope this is my daily driver till my VRT is done sometime next year but this car will probably never even hit a drag strip......weekend at Mid-Ohio race track,,,,,,,,,, I might take it there but I dont think i'll do that either...........


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_and what do you mean by dissposible

this is what I mean. if you aren't taking it to the track and it will only be a daily driver and you will be pulling the 1.8t out in a year, then what's the point? why bother until you get your VR6T built?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

no no no you miss understood me my friend... My 1.8t and my VRT are 2 different car!


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

your VR6T, you building a 12 or 24 valve and what is it going in, another MKII?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_as my friends say on my local forums *srt-4's have made *the 80 roll famous... lol, 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_nope this is my daily driver till my VRT is done sometime next year but this car will probably never even hit a drag strip I really have no interest in that... now if I ever decied on spending $600 for a weekend at Mid-Ohio race track I might take it there but I dont think i'll do that either...

Thats a lot of loot for somebody to be spending on an engine for a car thats never going to see a track.....


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_ Thats a lot of loot for somebody to be spending on an engine for a car thats never going to see a track..... 

I agree


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_your VR6T, you building a 12 or 24 valve and what is it going in, another MKII?

12v VR6 with some special things going on with it as we speak... this 1.8t wont hold a candle stick to my VRT if it gets built exactly how I plan which if you can see I save and get what I want... This 1.8t build has been going on since July of 2007 and I wont get deep in to the VR till the 1.8t is done but if I have extra funds here and there i'll pick up some parts!

_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_ Thats a lot of loot for somebody to be spending on an engine for a car thats never going to see a track..... 

It's a lot of loot for some one to spend on a Porsche and Never hit a track but happens all the time.


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

garry i didnt read the whole thread because it has seemingly exploded... dont forget the bet you have with my bosses lol... im pullin for ya.... gimme a call if you need some muscle (which zach+zach both lack) you know the number... cant wait to get that **** together and cruise like the good ole days!


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (TTMAN225)*

Yea, Ed i'm not to worried about the bet at all i'm just hoping the car will be running in time for Waterfest I still need some small things like a Turbo and some hoses and lines and stuff... lol


----------



## Das_Boost (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (TTMAN225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTMAN225* »_ gimme a call if you need some muscle (which zach+zach both lack)
Very funny...


----------



## BLWNZTT (Apr 26, 2007)

I bet the 1.8T or the VR6T never put down 400whp.... Kind of like how you used to have a turbo R1... Your full of ****, "sponsored" AMAZING!


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Haha... nice to here from you Brad. Thanks for the help with the timing though. Cant believe your still on that R1 thing how many times do I have to say I was just fu(king around... I think I post/PM'ed it a few time... calm down
How are your cars coming?


----------



## BLWNZTT (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

When did I help you with the timming? Both my cars are fine VW has been put on the back burner for a while.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

I think zack called you cause my Cam's were not lining up right with the gear on the cylinderhead for the timing belt... I think it was you he was talking to anyways
VW On the back burner something new for the Z28?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

so you are sponsored by everyone in your sig?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

But on the other hand APT will introduce Uber strong straight cut according to their anouncement in manual forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 6:37 AM 6-13-2007_

Are we believing what they say now then?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_so you are sponsored by everyone in your sig?

no I listed everyone that I was sponsored by on the first or second page... I wish I was sponsored by everyone in my sig. Those are companies that went out of there we to spend time with me getting the things I wanted for my car


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_The car is currently Sponsored by the Following
*SPEC Clutches
Group 1 Tuning
Reckless Tuning*


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Test Fit


















_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:25 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

is a GT35R going to fit on that ATP mani and not hit the firewall?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

thats a good question... I dont know... but I might not have to worry about that soon


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

looks like you and I are in the same boat, looking for a mani. 
not many options out there.


----------



## Das_Boost (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_looks like you and I are in the same boat, looking for a mani. 
not many options out there.
He's already got that figured out and purchased thanks to me


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (zacktus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zacktus* »_He's already got that figured out and purchased thanks to me





































well lets see it.


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

I wanna see that Z28 do some destruction.


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (neonkiller)*

as of right now, don't see any "600hp content"...better put some nice size snail here and some juice,,,, anyways nice project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_-=Fuel System=-
2 275lph Fuel Pumps
16 Gal Fuel Cell
95lbs Injectors
Meth Injection with 5 gal tank
-=Cylinder Head=-
AEB Cylinder Head
3 angle valve job
Cat Cams 3653's
Cat Valve Springs
Rosten Titanium Retainers
Supertech Intake and Exhaust Valves
All New Guides and Seals
APR Intake Manifold
ATP Exhaust Manifold (Might get change out to BoostFactory)
Mustang 75mm Throttle Body
Raceware Head Studs and Main Studs
-=Transmission=-
02J Powered (02m coming down the road maybe)
Pelquin Diff
Stage 5 Shift fork
Stage 3+ SPEC Clutch & Flywheel
TDi .756 5th Gear (zack calculate that out on a EGX trans at 8000rpm's







)
Cable Clutch Conversion
-=Turbo=-
Well i'm torn right now as I finish up other things like wiring and what not but it will most likely be one of these 3
GT3082r aka GT30/40r
GT35r
GT3582r aka GT35/40r
all good to atleast 550hp
Percision PTE-600hp Intercooler
Tial 38mm Wastegate .6 bar spring


_Quote, originally posted by *polskigti4* »_as of right now, don't see any "600hp content"


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Any boring take place? I bored my block out to 83mm and with a GT3582R .82 I saw 20+ psi at 4800 RPMs on ATP manifold. Just for reference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Das_Boost (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (polskigti4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskigti4* »_as of right now, don't see any "600hp content"

Yeah you are retarded... his list is *incomplete* see -->


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_I guess I could share a *few* things...
-=Fuel System=-
2 275lph Fuel Pumps
16 Gal Fuel Cell
95lbs Injectors
Meth Injection with 5 gal tank
-=Cylinder Head=-
AEB Cylinder Head
3 angle valve job
Cat Cams 3653's
Cat Valve Springs
Rosten Titanium Retainers
Supertech Intake and Exhaust Valves
All New Guides and Seals
APR Intake Manifold
ATP Exhaust Manifold (Might get change out to BoostFactory)
Mustang 75mm Throttle Body
Raceware Head Studs and Main Studs
-=Transmission=-
02J Powered (02m coming down the road maybe)
Pelquin Diff
Stage 5 Shift fork
Stage 3+ SPEC Clutch & Flywheel
TDi .756 5th Gear (zack calculate that out on a EGX trans at 8000rpm's







)
Cable Clutch Conversion
-=Turbo=-
Well i'm torn right now as I finish up other things like wiring and what not but it will most likely be one of these 3
GT3082r aka GT30/40r
GT35r
GT3582r aka GT35/40r
all good to atleast 550hp
Percision PTE-600hp Intercooler
Tial 38mm Wastegate .6 bar spring
The car is currently Sponsored by the Following
*SPEC Clutches
Group 1 Tuning
Reckless Tuning*
and anyone else who wants to jump on board shoot me a PM

_Modified by 18JettaPower at 12:45 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (zacktus)*

dude relax, i was just making a joke







. don't worry i saw his list. title say "spy shot600whp+content" and all we see is a longblock in a mk2....
anyway everybody has a list...like *edsgti* said "There is a big difference between "I'm doing that" and "I've done it" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps.i have very similar set up to his-already done-hoping for 500whp on pump, 600whp is a little over board....


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

I think 500whp on pump gas is a little over board. I'm only hoping for around 400-450whp on pump gas 92oct... The 600whp will on Race gas 104oct+ and Meth with around 35-40psi
...and I never said I did it. I just wont stop till I do it i'm in no rush, and i'm sure you can see that all the parts are there to make it. I believe bobqzzi did 715hp with less than what I have but his cylinder head had more work done to it. But again i'm not here to argue about what this car can or can't do cause no one will know until it hits the dyno.


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 11:27 AM 6-17-2007_


----------



## CandyWhiteTSi (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*








can't wait to see the results!


----------



## stvo (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Can wait to see more updates


----------



## Fornazari (Sep 19, 2005)

Tell us about management and engine compression ratio...


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_95lbs injectors duel 275lph 034efi fuel pumps 16gal fuel cell and 034efi IIc


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_CR 9.25:1


----------



## hawaiian5-0 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

I hope that you have some reinforced metal work up front ( i.e. engine mounts ) ...some type of tq control or your gonna rip the front end off!







nice!


----------



## beercity (Aug 16, 2006)

thats real tite but i dont think u should have sponsored in ur sig n **** idk kidna tacky sick **** tho


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_Any boring take place? I bored my block out to 83mm and with a GT3582R .82 I saw 20+ psi at 4800 RPMs on ATP manifold. Just for reference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Hum... this is very intersting anymore info on your setup?

_Quote, originally posted by *hawaiian5-0* »_I hope that you have some reinforced metal work up front ( i.e. engine mounts ) ...some type of tq control or your gonna rip the front end off!







nice!









Well the front subframe is stock but I do have a solid front motor mount a poly tranny mount and a new stock engine mount.

_Quote, originally posted by *beercity* »_thats real tite but i dont think u should have sponsored in ur sig n **** idk kidna tacky sick **** tho 

I'm just trying to give back to those who gave to me... but thanks though!

Here are the ever so elusive 100mm 02J Axel Flanges. Took me more time to find these then anything else.
















... and I picked up a little something special while I was at work.


















_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:27 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

that looks like a Chuck special. 
hope you got the clearance for a GT35r with that mani.
mounted my BF mani on my MKII today, looks a little different then yours, I have about 1 inch clearance from the compressor housing to the head and I run a GT3071r.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm running 83mm JE pistons with 9.5:1 compression. On the stock software, I would see 20 psi of boost by 4800 RPMs. Also, I'm still using the stock small port head (other than stiffer valve springs are installed) and stock intake manifold. My charge pipes are 2.25" on the hot side and 2.5" on the cold side. Exhaust is straight 3" piping with a Borla straight-through muffler.
Right now, I'm just waiting for my tune to come back. Should see a little bit better spool with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_that looks like a Chuck special. 
hope you got the clearance for a GT35r with that mani.
mounted my BF mani on my MKII today, looks a little different then yours, I have about 1 inch clearance from the compressor housing to the head and I run a GT3071r. 

I just sat the manifold on today while at the shop where my car is at today and man it's a trick to get that manifold between the engin and the firewall. But once I got it, it look real nice. The guy who owns the shop let me sit a GT3076 he had laying around on the mani to check clearence (look at pics below) But I would has there is about a half inch on the hot side to the firewall and about 1inc maybe from fron the valve cover to the charge side. But nothing was bolted up so that could change a little but I dont think enough to not make a 35r fit.

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_I'm running 83mm JE pistons with 9.5:1 compression. On the stock software, I would see 20 psi of boost by 4800 RPMs. Also, I'm still using the stock small port head (other than stiffer valve springs are installed) and stock intake manifold. My charge pipes are 2.25" on the hot side and 2.5" on the cold side. Exhaust is straight 3" piping with a Borla straight-through muffler.
Right now, I'm just waiting for my tune to come back. Should see a little bit better spool with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Very intersteing setup you have there. I am working some ideas with the intercooler as we speak should have pic's later tonight or tomorrow with what I had done and I am sure i'll have a good advantage on spool with the AEB head and the Cams to help up top


























_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:29 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

you'll def want to heatwrap components around the turbine and some heat shield for the wall... that goes without saying though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Before








After 2.25" inlet and 3" outlet


























_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:32 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

Interesting to say the least, I've got the same IC...figuring I'll be running a few 90* silicone elbows off mine.


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (polskigti4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskigti4* »_dude relax, i was just making a joke







. don't worry i saw his list. title say "spy shot600whp+content" and all we see is a longblock in a mk2....
anyway everybody has a list...like *edsgti* said "There is a big difference between "I'm doing that" and "I've done it" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps.i have very similar set up to his-already done-hoping for 500whp on pump, 600whp is a little over board.... 

I'm with this guy.
Everything works o so well on paper. Then when you actually try to do it....


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
I'm with this guy.
Everything works o so well on paper. Then when you actually try to do it....

yeah your right, everyone shouldn't document there build. they should just post finished pics and dyno charts and tell everyone "I've done that" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
people want to see the projects and progress, trial and error
I like this build, no reason why it can't make 500whp on pump.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

This project looks just fine by me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Should move out really nice.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
I like this build, no reason why it can't make 500whp on pump. 

I agree. Not to mention the power to weight ratio is going to put any mark 4 to the test.
This is going to be very nice when complete... 
OP- I'm glad you decided to switch mani's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_









Is this a Jay Thornon Unit? If so... You will be happy with it. Mine is most excellent.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

nope not mine


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silly_sohc* »_nope not mine

Yeah I figured it out after posting the flange and internal welds looked different.


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

why the 38mm wastegate you might see boost problems on that setup but hey you never know and by the way good luck with your build.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (slow85golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow85golf* »_why the 38mm wastegate.

The 3B/AAN Audi UR-S4/200 engines came with a 35mm wastegate and there are some users running around with over 600bhp.The TiAL 38mm should be able to handle the power demand and if it doesnt then simply upgrade to a 44mm WG.034 MS flagship car only upgraded to a 44mm TiAL after the Audi unit was causing boost creep with the 600AWhp power output.


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

on a 35r on low boost if he ever runs low boost and equal manifold he might have problems with boost creep but i may be wrong.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (slow85golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow85golf* »_ on a 35r on low boost if he ever runs low boost and equal manifold he might have problems with boost creep but i may be wrong.

i had a 35r and 38mm wastegate on a tubular mani never had boost creep


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

sweet that answers my question thanks for clearing that up


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (slow85golf)*

You could see some creap but not from the wastegate. It would come from the exhaust restrictions in the system after the gate. I am betting he'll be dumping to the atmosphere or have a nice unrestricted setup. If not 600Bhp is a dream... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (slow85golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow85golf* »_ on a 35r on low boost if he ever runs low boost and equal manifold he might have problems with boost creep but i may be wrong.

you can set the boost lower than 30psi, and whats this thing you speak of called an exhaust?


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (slow85golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow85golf* »_ on a 35r on low boost if he ever runs low boost and equal manifold he might have problems with boost creep but i may be wrong.

Sir, you HAVE to be on crack. First you drop your crank (sorry, had to mention it), and now this.







My car is a 35r with 38mm wastegate. When have you ever noticed boost creep when we were hauling ass all over the place... During the few times when the car was running.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_you can set the boost lower than 30psi, and whats this thing you speak of called an exhaust?









You better man up and go 4"


----------



## 20vGetta (Oct 8, 2006)

This is getting pretty intense! Very nice, I cant wait to see some vids of you rippen on it!! Don't let me down! 
-Slammed18bora


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (slammed18bora)*

Have you already purchased the GT35 ?
Considering it dont like to operate over 30psi of boost according to Garrett.
And well over 30psi is needed to even accive 500whp


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Have you already purchased the GT35 ?
Considering it dont like to operate over 30psi of boost according to Garrett.
And well over 30psi is needed to even accive 500whp

Huh? More info please.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Considering it dont like to operate over 30psi of boost according to Garrett.
And well over 30psi is needed to even accive 500whp

negative


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (skydaman)*

The boost level that the 82mm turbine can accive is ~32psi
That means that you need to accive max hp with that boost level as maximum.
But he is only at 414whp =465Hp
That is ~48Lb/min
So he got atleast 150Hp left and cant accive it by using more boost.
So he need to get better VE% at higher rpm by pulse tuning the intake runners for higher rpm and match this with cams that flow more at higher rpm to accive more base hp.
for example with GT35

Lets say that you have 154Hp with that octane and boost in his case [email protected] ~30psi
Add cams and re-tune the intake runners and add 15Hp
Then he will be able to accive 507Hp at same boost level. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








But for the moment its critical not to raise boost anymore due to over rev+chocke limit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
negative

Naah man
Just pure fact from Garrett


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I've seen smaller turbos do close to 500, a 35r can do it no problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_I've seen smaller turbos do close to 500, a 35r can do it no problem.

Yes but restriction is boost level on GT35 not how much air it can push.
So a GT3071 will do the same as a GT35.
We did 420Whp with 0.64 GT3071 at 30psi on our 1.8T on pump.

And he cant boost more so its time for cams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
Sir, you HAVE to be on crack. First you drop your crank (sorry, had to mention it), and now this.







My car is a 35r with 38mm wastegate. When have you ever noticed boost creep when we were hauling ass all over the place... During the few times when the car was running.









well let see i cant even rember all the stupid **** i have see you do







but hey i had a bad day master engine builder and you are on a log manifold as well and at low boost say 10lbs on a wastegate spring on a manifold like his you might see boost creep on a small gate like say 38mm. That is why i asked about it and got a answer. 


_Modified by slow85golf at 9:08 AM 6-23-2007_


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The boost level that the 82mm turbine can accive is ~32psi
That means that you need to accive max hp with that boost level as maximum.
But he is only at 414whp =465Hp
That is ~48Lb/min
So he got atleast 150Hp left and cant accive it by using more boost.
So he need to get better VE% at higher rpm by pulse tuning the intake runners for higher rpm and match this with cams that flow more at higher rpm to accive more base hp.
for example with GT35

Lets say that you have 154Hp with that octane and boost in his case [email protected] ~30psi
Add cams and re-tune the intake runners and add 15Hp
Then he will be able to accive 507Hp at same boost level. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








But for the moment its critical not to raise boost anymore due to over rev+chocke limit









Huh? I highly doubt half the things you just talked about were performed on this car: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3302705


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
Huh? I highly doubt half the things you just talked about were performed on this car: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3302705

I know jonas car.
But what does his turbo dealer say when he say that he boost 2.25bar = outside the choke limit ?
Better to be safe when garrett actually provide the safe limit.
Jonas has killed more then one turbo on that 4-motion Seat








My favorite is the turbine that fell of


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

So, where can I find this information from Garrett about the GT35r?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

I posted the map in my GT40 vs 35R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You can also "barlley" see the over rev line there to


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_And he cant boost more so its time for cams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Reading the spec sheet he posted there are cams, valve spirngs, retainers etc all listed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
Reading the spec sheet he posted there are cams, valve spirngs, retainers etc all listed.

Bwtf








We did 420 on the GT3071 small turbine+ 0,64housing one bone stock head.
Post the graph so its possible to see whats wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Bwtf








We did 420 on the GT3071 small turbine+ 0,64housing one bone stock head.
Post the graph so its possible to see whats wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What car are we talking about now? OP's car isn't even finished yet...


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

This thread makes me smile








I'm quite fine with my 414whp at 29. However with a intake mani and better IC I would exspect 20 extra HP... I hope.
Now if I got a head from bobQ the sky is the limit, to a point ha ha


----------



## Kopster (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm in awe


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Getting Closer and Closer to that day she turns on but first More parts








Big Cooling for Big Power! 3" thick race rad








034efi Fuel Rail with -6 in and out








...and Duel Fuel pumps audi fuel filter with -6 in/out Aeromotive FPR and some other stuff...










_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:36 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## aprather24 (Jul 23, 2006)

Is this thing going to have a/c? ha


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

why not do -8 feed if you've come this far?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

a/c is for the week hearted









_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_why not do -8 feed if you've come this far?

I got the hook up on dash -6 braided fuel line. I dont think i'll have a problem with it considering there are people with 400whp+ on stock fuel lines.


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 4:55 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_I got the hook up on dash -6 braided fuel line. I dont think i'll have a problem with it considering there are people with 400whp+ on stock fuel lines.

-6 should be more than enough. Are you going to run a surge tank for fuel and are you running the fuel pumps in line. Or are they both pulling from different sources and feeding one line?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

No surge tank I have a fuel cell with two -10 outs to feed each pump and then the will connect to a fuel pump rail and feed one line that will feed all of the 1000cc injectors.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re:*

OP: Project is looking real nice, but I gotta say those glasses make you look like enzo dude!









_Quote, originally posted by *zacktus* »_


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

Got it, nice setup.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
...and Duel Fuel pumps audi fuel filter with -6 in/out Aeromotive FPR and some other stuff...









Now thats an *efficient* way to get some fuel into your engine.You using a fuel cell or the stock tank? 
p.s. Looking good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (20VT*J4)*

i am using a 16 gallon fuel cell with foam and two dash 10 outputs


----------



## Das_Boost (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_a/c is for the week hearted









woah woah!!!! Wasn't it you who said [and I quote] "I'll roll with the AC on all summer long! I'll be rolling around town with the AC on and still put down 600 whp!! I'll even roll with the windows down and the AC on!!!"


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (zacktus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zacktus* »_
woah woah!!!! Wasn't it you who said [and I quote] "I'll roll with the AC on all summer long! I'll be rolling around town with the AC on and still put down 600 whp!! I'll even roll with the windows down and the AC on!!!"







<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0"> 

Yea I said it... but after the car is done and I dyno it I may put the A/C back in depending how much I drive it and how hot it is.
Well went ou to the shop today and did a little work. Mounted the fuel cell and ran all the lines and got all the mounting areas figured out. All did somethings with the Radiator that needs to be returned now cause of clearence issues with the throttle body. But Thats it for now got some more goodies coming next week but still no turbo.
Can somone loan me so money so I can get my turbo and make it to waterfest? PLEASE!!!


















































_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:38 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

I like the rail, but shouldn't you be able to read 034 EFI? Is it possibly upside down or does 034 EFI machine is wrong?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

i was wondering that same thing but i see no way for it to go on right i think it may be made for a different motor... injectors dont get here till monday i will do a final fitting then...


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Not to much to report but just wanted to post up a little progress
The intercooler mounted and the radiator







Finaly progress








I don't think anyone has ever done this before. But I took the stock OEM oil return line cut it and welded a -10AN fitting to it for my custom but so stock looking line... kind of lol


















_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:40 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_I don't think anyone has ever done this before. But I took the stock OEM oil return line cut it and welded a -10AN fitting to it for my custom but so stock looking line... kind of lol


My old setup built in 01 was like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

thats nice. good idea.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_But I took the stock OEM oil return line cut it and welded a -10AN fitting to it for my custom but so stock looking line... 

Nice work Garry


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Get that damn thing done!!!!!!!!!!

Waterfest needs us! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
This 1.8t build has been going on since July of 2007 and I wont get deep in to the VR till the 1.8t is done but if I have extra funds here and there i'll pick up some parts! 

its just now july of 2007.... you must have meant july of 2006....









but looks good. keep up the progress pix







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Yea I did mean July of 2006.
Here is some pic's of the Fuel pumps
















Oil Return line that I made







Fits like a dream -10AN for the win!


















_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:42 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

thats a cool idea of a manifold for the fuel pumps.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_thats a cool idea of a manifold for the fuel pumps.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thats what Javad used @ first to take him past 600whp.








good part is you can source 2 of those pumps in the yard for pennies!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

oil return looks baller. All i did was put a -10 socketless hose over the oil return


----------



## SoLiDSnaKe-R (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry for the OT, but I need some aeroquip (I think is called that form...) of that... do you know where can I get it? Thanks!


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thats what Javad used @ first to take him past 600whp.








good part is you can source 2 of those pumps in the yard for pennies!









yeah that REALLY is an awesome setup, so much more effiecient than over or under working one pump, and it doesnt break the bank... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Like I've said before... this thing looks like its really gonna move










_Modified by IFIWASINMYVW at 10:48 AM 7-15-2007_


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

Fuel pump setup look beautiful!!!! Might have to steel your idea when i hit fuel issues...lol

Looking good.... Glad you went with a Jetta, enough with the Hatch's.......so they lighter, blah blah.... just add more power......AND THAT does not look like an issue for you!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Prowler911 (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
I don't think anyone has ever done this before. But I took the stock OEM oil return line cut it and welded a -10AN fitting to it for my custom but so stock looking line... kind of lol










Been there done that








Took a stock TT line and modified it to be the return for my 2871.
http://gallery.mygolfiv.com/ma...dex=1

Had to route it thru the loop in the manifold
http://gallery.mygolfiv.com/ma...=2347


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_I guess I could share a few things...
-=Cylinder Head=-
AEB Cylinder Head
3 angle valve job
Cat Cams 3653's
Cat Valve Springs
Rosten Titanium Retainers
Supertech Intake and Exhaust Valves
All New Guides and Seals
APR Intake Manifold
ATP Exhaust Manifold (Might get change out to BoostFactory)
Mustang 75mm Throttle Body
Raceware Head Studs and Main Studs

Well, I think the head will be good for the power. I m running same basic setup, only my exhaust manifold and, I am running stock valve three angled is different. Made 408 on 550cc injectors at 24lbs and everything was still headed up when we stopped the runs. Probably would have pushed further if the motor was more than 72 hours old, lol.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_Made 408 on 550cc injectors at 24lbs and everything was still headed up when we stopped the runs. Probably would have pushed further if the motor was more than 72 hours old, lol.

What type of gas were you on?
Well My motor will only be 24 hours in and I am going to push it as hard as possible but i'm worried I am going to break an axel (stock MKII axels)









_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_Looking good.... Glad you went with a Jetta, enough with the Hatch's.......so they lighter, blah blah.... just add more power......AND THAT does not look like an issue for you!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















It's a Jetta Coupe'








I dont have any new pictures as of yet but there will be plenty tomorrow and maybe some video... because dare I jynx my self but we tested all the power for the acc. and the fuel pumps and once we get the trubo tomorrow and get it all mounted up we are going for broke and starting it up. *Wish me luck.* If everything goes well tomorrow I migh be able to drive it to waterfest and put it on the dyno there










_Modified by 18JettaPower at 7:03 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_What type of gas were you on?

100/114 mixed evenly, so 107 1/2 leaded. See you at Waterfest....


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

yea I am going for 400+whp on 93oct gas, and 600+ on race fuel
...and heres to making it to waterfest










_Modified by 18JettaPower at 10:48 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

That's my goal as well. But not gonna get there on the 550s I have right now. Once the 1050cc are in I will be well on my way. Just wanted to show you how the cams and head setup breaths...
oh let me reiterate I have no aspirations for 400 on pump gas...My car only sees the track..http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VariantStg3 at 11:09 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

http://racetronix.com


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Got THE package from UPS at 5:05a.m. in the morning










































_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:43 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

What Turbo specs did you end up with? I am assuming it is already bolted on and getting its final oil/water lines run....


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*

I'll probably be putting this in my watched topics. I get my boostfactory manifold in the mail this week.
I'm looking at a similar setup on my mkiv.
I've got the scats laying around, already rebuilt the o2j with a peloquin, and have the "unbreakable" custom raxles. 
I would say consider spraying (nitrous), at the track and watermeth for daily driving. The nitrous will aid spool a good bit at the track and make for good dyno runs too.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (ncsumecheng)*

shoulda went with a T67.


----------



## chitowndubsta (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Man, looks good, cant wait to see this completed!


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_What Turbo specs did you end up with? I am assuming it is already bolted on and getting its final oil/water lines run....









I went with a T3 GT3582r .82 with 3" vband... and yes you are right I am at the shop working on the car right now. I have not mounted the turbo as of yet... I am finishing up other little things like power steering lines coolant lines and things like that. But the turbo will be mounted soon... and after that I think we are going to try and start it and maybe take it for a spin after we finnish the down pipe and turbo to intercooler pipeing. The 034IIc is almost done getting wired just have to do finnish the radiator fan and ground the coils and finish the relay wiring for the fuel pumps and we should be good to go.
I just want to say thanks to everyone posting in this thread... never thought I would get so much support from vortexers so I guess I must be doing something right... lol...
... well i'm going back to work lots to check and re-check if we are going to try and start her today... wish me luck, today is the 1 year mark from when I decided to start this project!


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

Inquiring minds want to know? Does is drive straight?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok heres the skiny... we worked all day and all night and ran in to so many little details it wasent even funny. The car finaly turned on at 3:10a.m. EST It was oh so nice to hear this thing run after a year. We plan to finish up the last few things and take it for a ride today







wish me luck and that everything gose well








and ofcourse more pic's... lol
































Stay tuned










_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:50 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

Looks great. Great time too, has'nt taken all that long http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice bend in the bay BTW







thats when you know its large....


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*

I dont see 600whp


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_I dont see 600whp

















i love how this thread went from "spy shots" to a build thread.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (mirror)*

honestly..i just wanted to see 600WHP..not on an engine dyno.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_honestly..i just wanted to see 600WHP..not on an engine dyno.









i doubt he has intentions on pulling the motor to put it on an engine dyno...


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

The GT35R will do the 600whp with no problem, i personally had that turbo a few months after it came out and was shocked with the performance, also seen a couple of dsm's running the same thing with awsome results, keith Laforte's 650All Wheel HP dsm is one that comes to mind..... good stuff


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Re: Fuel setup:
Nice idea, but don't do it unless the pumps are new, a weaker pump will not be able to keep up with pressure and the pressure will back up through the weaker pump, but looks good, new is always good


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

600whp is a tad lofty here, I think 500whp is more of a reasonable goal.
GL, its going to be a blast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aprather24 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looking good. Ive been following this since page 1. Cant wait to see some #'s So you started it? the video linked crashed my IE browser at work. hahah.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Went to the dyno today I put down 410whp at 18psi on 92/93oct mix... i'll post pictures/video later I am so tired I worked all night on the car and I havent slept in over 48 hours.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_Went to the dyno today I put down 410whp at 18psi on 92/93oct mix... i'll post pictures/video later I am so tired I worked all night on the car and I havent slept in over 48 hours.

you don't need a chip tune/race fuel with 29psi to hit that? 
nice work man. this fuqer is going to be a beast.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

410whp at 18psi is bad ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chitowndubsta (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_410whp at 18psi is bad ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sick....
cant wait to see 28-30


----------



## rice X eater (Nov 2, 2004)

dyno sheet!


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (rice X eater)*

who is doing your tuning?


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

410whp on 18psi is pretty sweet...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_410whp at 18psi is bad ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Its ok for a beginning tune







.Try making more with less psi now!








180 more to go!








p.s. Go to 034's website and upload Mike Hood's tune.That should get you close


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
you don't need a chip tune/race fuel with 29psi to hit that? 


No, but the AEB with 3653's and the APR intake manifold sure do help. Good start though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fornazari (Sep 19, 2005)

Sweet number...


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Its ok for a beginning tune







.Try making more with less psi now!








180 more to go! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0"> 
p.s. Go to 034's website and upload Mike Hood's tune.That should get you close









Yea I started with mike hoods tune as a base map.








Video of idel (1000cc two 275lph fuel pumps and Cat Cams 3653s): http://video.projectcoupe.com/idel.wmv
OK well I have to wait till tomorrow to get the other dyno slip but here is 402whp at 16.91psi on 92/93oct and (NO METH!) straight gas!








...and this happend about 30min later @ 9000rpms can somone tell me if this looks good... lol oh well back to the drawing table... look out for build number 2... 










_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:57 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

are you serious thats such a huge let down







sorry man


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

**** man i'm damn happy how many people you know hit 400whp+ on 17psi... lol


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*









thats ****y. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

That's a first.


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

wow that sucks.. you seem unusually ok with this haha, better luck next time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

wow thats a lot of lag. Onmy 35r i was making 100whp more at 5k...







Wow sucks about the engine too


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *VdUbbZ337* »_wow that sucks.. you seem unusually ok with this haha, better luck next time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

ahh... its not really that big a deal I have few blocks and cranks in my garage... just more money I guess...









_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_wow thats a lot of lag. Onmy 35r i was making 100whp more at 5k...







Wow sucks about the engine too









I think these were 4th gear pulls and I was only on 93oct (NO METH)... lol
Here is one of my other dyno runs but for some reason the psi didnt come out...


















_Modified by 18JettaPower at 2:01 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (VdUbbZ337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdUbbZ337* »_you seem unusually ok with this 

thats a strong sign of determination! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks Man!
Video of how smooth it idels with 1000cc injectors








http://video.projectcoupe.com/idel.wmv


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 2:02 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
...and this happend about 30min later @ 9000rpms can somone tell me if this looks good... lol oh well back to the drawing table... look out for build number 2... 

Crankshaft bolt sheared off the keyway?In either case your looking @ bent valves








Let me know how it goes!


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Crankshaft bolt sheared off the keyway?In either case your looking @ bent valves








Let me know how it goes!

i have actually had that happen to me like 3 times now.. i finally took it to a machine shop and had the problem resolved.. i had them put hardened steel dowel pins through the timing gear into the crankshaft and i havent had a problem since


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (20thAEGti1009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEGti1009* »_
i have actually had that happen to me like 3 times now.. i finally took it to a machine shop and had the problem resolved.. i had them put hardened steel dowel pins through the timing gear into the crankshaft and i havent had a problem since

You can follow Shawn DeZego's build up thread.Double Pin!That **** isnt going anywhere!

_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
*Pinning the Crank Pulley*


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*



18JettaPower said:


> I think these were 4th gear pulls and I was only on 93oct (NO METH)... lol
> Here is one of my other dyno runs but for some reason the psi didnt come out...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_Well it just seems weird that you are making full boost at 7500 rpm.. Do cams really kill spool like that... I would thik a GT42R would spool faster

he either added boost up top, or creeped. i would guess creep, iirc he has a 38mm gate. the boost plateaus at ~13psi for about 1k rpms, which was achieved at 5500. 


_Modified by mirror at 5:47 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_


18JettaPower said:


> Well it just seems weird that you are making full boost at 7500 rpm.. Do cams really kill spool like that... I would thik a GT42R would spool faster






18JettaPower said:


> That spool looks likes his tune was very conservative on timing throughout. The turbo definitely creates the lag you see but if he times the more more like an N/A car from 1000-5500 it will help with lag and he should see some pretty decent shift in the spool time.
> Sorry to see the pully danced on you. The dowel trick looks like a good idea for motors spinning to 9000rpm. You did say 9000 didn't you?


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Crankshaft bolt sheared off the keyway?In either case your looking @ bent valves








Let me know how it goes!

thats exactly what happened to me


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_Went to the dyno today I put down 410whp at 18psi on 92/93oct mix... i'll post pictures/video later I am so tired I worked all night on the car and I havent slept in over 48 hours.

with a sleeping turbo














































































edit: reaD on







, is there really a pre-WF curse?


_Modified by MY05GLI at 9:29 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

We did back the timming off a lot from Mike Hoods tune and some fuel but man this thing pulled so fu(king hard when I was driving it to the dyno. It didnt feel laggy at all it was just a smooth and easy power on the whole time. Didnt feel like a big burts of power to me.
But 450whp on pump gas aint bad! Just have to wait till I rebuild her


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (MY05GLI)*

Sorry to hear about the crankshaft.







I've done this to a 1.8L (not 20v) as well.
Good advice in this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_We did back the timming off a lot from Mike Hoods tune and some fuel but man this thing pulled so fu(king hard when I was driving it to the dyno. It didnt feel laggy at all it was just a smooth and easy power on the whole time. Didnt feel like a big burts of power to me.
But 450whp on pump gas aint bad! Just have to wait till I rebuild her


This stuff happens when you double and triple the stock output of a motor. Learn from it, come back stronger.
let me know if i can help with anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sent you another PM


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_...and this happend about 30min later @ 9000rpms can somone tell me if this looks good... lol oh well back to the drawing table... look out for build number 2... 









Ouch! That's the same thing that happened to me. Did you replace the bolt that holds that sprocket on? I wasn't even turning 9k when it happened to me...
Hopefully, you don't have the luck that I did. Instead of the JE pistons bending valves, the valves cracked my pistons.








Overall, good numbers though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hope to be close to that, but I don't have the head work that you do.







...Yet.










_Modified by Chris164935 at 12:52 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## aprather24 (Jul 23, 2006)

what causes this failure? Torque?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (aprather24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aprather24* »_what causes this failure? Torque? 

Possible causes of crank shaft bolt failure:
* Re-use of an old bolt
* Incorrect torque sequence of a new bolt
The crankshaft gear bolt is a stretch bolt.I used a second hand one in my build and it lasted to 300whp but Kevin Black advised me to use a brand new one in a high horsepower application.What worked for me will obviously not work for you and the bolt is $2 @ the dealer.Double pin and torque it correctly and you should be good to go.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I saw this happen on a 1.8T before, where the keyway just sheared badly except a small piece, so depending in which position the gear was in, it was in time or completely out of time







(got lucky with it, that it didn't completely shear)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2681059


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

OK well I wasted no time opening her up today and this is what I saw...
First I was able to pull this off with my hand no wrench required. It was torqued just the bentley manual said 100% sure of it!








Does this look bad to anyone the lifters arent touching the lobes on the exahuse cam








My Brand New 50mile pistons freshly kissed...








...and My brand new supertech valves freshly bent








The up side is the bottom end seems to be turning over just fine I bumbed the starter twice and all the pistons rotated and I was able to put a flat head on the starter ring and spin the whole rotating asymbly over so I think the crank is ok but i'm still going to take it out and do the dowel pin thing so that this never happends again.
I have already call the machine shop and the cylinder head is going to go in the shop later today or tomorrow to see the complete damage ie: valve guides seals... and then I am once again going over board with a 5 angle valve job port and polish and gasket match the head and intake and exhause manifolds. Also going to get the pistons sanded if there still ok and get the whole rotating asymbley rebalanced and polished. I am going to take the bottom end out of the car later i'm still so tired from working on this thing for 3 days straight with no sleep.


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 2:07 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Everyone that is going to waterfest have fun I think i'm going to save my money and try and fix my car and make it to H20 see ya there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_Everyone that is going to waterfest have fun I think i'm going to save my money and try and fix my car and make it to H20 see ya there









Same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What's the keyway on the crank look like?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

it's not so good I want to get a new crank but cant find one...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

contact Rick aka PITGUY he usually has this kind of stuff...


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

I've got to say I'm a bit mystified. That is one big a%$ bolt with a huge amount of torque and clamping force on it.
High RPM will, of course, cause more drag, but horsepower really doesn't have anything to do with it. I don't see how pinning it would be really helpful since, unlike a G60, there isn't a ton of load on it.
Please look at the sprocket very carefully and see if there are any cracks around the center hole. I have had a sprocket break in half when using the factory tool to hold the crank while torqueing it. (The tool doesn't work well with 06A blocks). It could be the pulley is fractured and so relaxed the torque.
Sorry about your loss- I know a lot of hard work went into your engine.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
he either added boost up top, or creeped. i would guess creep, iirc he has a 38mm gate. the boost plateaus at ~13psi for about 1k rpms, which was achieved at 5500. 

_Modified by mirror at 5:47 AM 7-19-2007_

Didn't think about creep. I had boost creep even on my 44mm.. but i solved that lol... But if its not creeping then there are other issue's.


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

i have a crank for sale


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
Didn't think about creep. I had boost creep even on my 44mm.. but i solved that lol... But if its not creeping then there are other issue's. 

I wish boost creep was the only problem I was dealing with at this point... lol


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
I wish boost creep was the only problem I was dealing with at this point... lol

I feel you man, carnage sucks. Just be lucky the valve didn't break and mess up your 1300 dollar turbo


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

Garry, Call me ASAP. You can ride to Waterfest with me, Free of charge just enjoy the ride and the show. You need to take a couple days and realax. 
BTW Motor was sick even if it only lasted a couple miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
First I was able to pull this off with my hand no wrench required. It was torqued just the bentley manual said 100% sure of it!

Yup,looks like the keyway sheared right off.







What did you use to secure the rotating assembly when you torqued the bolt?I usually screw 2 of the flywheel bolts in and secure the assembly by prying the 2 bolts between a flywheel and a fixed point on the engine stand.I would send you my supertech's express post but they wont get there by tomorrow







.Earliest will be Monday...
What I would do is get a new pulley and double pin it.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

I used the OEM VW tool that you are supposed to use. Paid good money for it to. Yea, if I can find a new crank i'll get it drilled and tapped.
I just wish I could afford to get the head rebuilt... and get all the parts I need.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
I feel you man, carnage sucks. Just be lucky the valve didn't break and mess up your 1300 dollar turbo









Funny you mentioned that..i know it happend to you and did also my car. Authorized Garrett distributers can swap out the CHRA for a new one at a pretty low cost. I got a brand new 35R CHRA for 400 shipped. Just thought people would want to know


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

I used a impact lol and reused the bolt... reved it to 8k daily for 1k miles until the stupid valve failed.... Maybe i was lucky... But next time i will def get new bolts and torque it right


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_I used a impact lol and reused the bolt... reved it to 8k daily for 1k miles until the stupid valve failed.... Maybe i was lucky... But next time i will def get new bolts and torque it right









I reused my bolt too, 52K miles later.......


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Funny you mentioned that..i know it happend to you and did also my car. Authorized Garrett distributers can swap out the CHRA for a new one at a pretty low cost. I got a brand new 35R CHRA for 400 shipped. Just thought people would want to know

when it happened to me it was 900 bucks for a CHRA, just recently i believe the price went down http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I reused my bolt too, 52K miles later.......

maybe it could be what bob said...


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
when it happened to me it was 900 bucks for a CHRA, just recently i believe the price went down http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
maybe it could be what bob said...









that was with a core exchance for my old one too..not bad none the less considering every couple of years..400 bucks = new turbo..lol


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_I used a impact lol and reused the bolt... reved it to 8k daily for 1k miles until the stupid valve failed.... Maybe i was lucky... But next time i will def get new bolts and torque it right









Well since we are on the subject and I think I will be getting back to this part soon. What is the best way to put this oh so important bolt in?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
Well since we are on the subject and I think I will be getting back to this part soon. What is the best way to put this oh so important bolt in?

The ole I.R.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The ole I.R.









crazy thing is i used a electric impact.. yeah my 2135ti i.r would deff been better..


----------



## nitr08 (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

sorry to see that but dont stop it will be worth it in the end


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (nitr08)*

yeah that sucks man. I def don't see that randomly failing. Bob' s theory is the best. My guess is it wasn't tight though. That is the ONLY time i have ever seen these very similar VW T-belt sprockets shear a keyway. 
P.S. why do you have a serp belt on it in the pic??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_P.S. why do you have a serp belt on it in the pic??

Because that's the crank cog poking THROUGH the lower cover and the actual pulley still bolted to the cog with the serp belt on it.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no **** sherlock but i was just asking why the serp belt looked placed on there as the timing belt would be.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*

Unless we're talking about a different picture, the serp belt is on the crank PULLEY, not the COG.







Goodyear?


----------



## RockinV8q (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

For those who want to know who's tuning Gary's beast, that would be me.








Well it would be more correct to say "trying to tune"








Gary drove the car from Springfield to Columbus on Mike Hood's 2.5 bar "highway" tune. The first set of runs we made, including a 450 and a 410 whp run were done on this tune untouched with AFR's dipping all the way into the 9's. It became pretty obvious that it would be simpler to reset the fuel map to default and start from scratch. Once I did that and we eliminated the cause of boost spikes up to 32lbs we started seeing more reasonable high 10-mid 11 AFRs from boost onset to about 18lbs. 
We were experiencing an issue with the boost controller so I didnt get to do any tweeking of the fuel or timing maps as we couldnt get the boost up to our 25lb target. I want to see a pair of clean run with an AFR of ~11.5 at 25lbs before I start looking for power.
All said, from what I saw Wednesday... this motor is going to be well above 500whp on pump gas.
As much as it sucked to be dealing with stupid issues and then breaking the motor it wasnt a total loss. The cooling system we installed was rock solid at 85C throughout the runs, including one period where 5 runs were made back to back to back. The one timing change I did make... a tiny little tweek of a 1/4 degree above 7k caused the peak power to jump from the 380 range to about 410 on the last two pulls with no increase in boost. A great sign that there's a lot of power waiting to be unlocked.








Gary, if I havent said it before, I'll say it now.... GREAT BUILD! Now deal with the BS OEM parts failures so we can get serious.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Dont worry keith we'll be back at the dyno before you know just a little set back.
No worries it's just time to go bigger and better







been pricing stuff out all day. Already sent the cylinder head to the machine shop








We need to get the car DONE so I can get my VRT in your show and tuned (build Thread coming soon) GT4088r anyone?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (RockinV8q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RockinV8q* »_ For those who want to know who's tuning Gary's beast, that would be me.









Welcome Keith,I knew that crank couldnt have snapped!


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Unless we're talking about a different picture, the serp belt is on the crank PULLEY, not the COG.







Goodyear? 

oh you are talking about the original pic. I was speaking of the pic further don on page 8. The cog and pulley are off and laying on the ground. 
What came first the chicken or the egg. Maybe your oil pressure was too high and you hung a valve. thats would have started some bad bad things. Just a thought. also I thought 5 angles were not a good idea on Big boost applications? The wider seat helps dissipate the heat created in the the cylinder head more efficiently. Or so I thought. You may want to look into that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_
oh you are talking about the original pic. I was speaking of the pic further don on page 8. The cog and pulley are off and laying on the ground. 


It's still the toothed timing belt, not the ribbed serp belt. You might want to confirm things before you start with the Sherlock comments.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*









this what you guys are arguing about? that doesn't look like a timing belt, but a serp belt.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

that is a timing belt
serpentine belt looks like this with the ribs running lengthwise.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

it has ribs running length ways


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Timing Running Sideways:

_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_









Serp Running Length ways:

_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_that is a timing belt
serpentine belt looks like this with the ribs running lengthwise.

Its a serpentine belt off of a nessian cause I have A/C delete!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
Its a serpentine belt off of a nessian cause I have A/C delete!

so you swapped the pulley also








btw its Nissan


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

no I just forgot to move the belt out of the pic... lol this is all VW stuff except the belt for the acc. stuff


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

OMG I now know who has never held a T-Belt in their hand before ha ha
Oh and ADAM "you might want to confirm things" before you confirm things .







tee hee


_Modified by DubGray1.8T at 9:35 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_








this what you guys are arguing about? that doesn't look like a timing belt, but a serp belt.
 Yeah thats the serp belt I simply asked about


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

First timing belt I've ever seen that doesn't have equal tooth spacing


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_First timing belt I've ever seen that doesn't have equal tooth spacing








 Ha HA i know i know please make it stop. I cannot breath.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*

oh snap lol, i need to look harder.. Good eye


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_First timing belt I've ever seen that doesn't have equal tooth spacing









exactly


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Uh oh, now I'm a noob because I don't know what Nissan serp belts look like. OEM 1.8t timing belt = toothed and one sided. OEM 1.8t serp belt = 6 ribs double sided. That Nissan is a Nissan. I'm glad a dozen posts were wasted on this. lol


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_I've got to say I'm a bit mystified. That is one big a%$ bolt with a huge amount of torque and clamping force on it.
High RPM will, of course, cause more drag, but horsepower really doesn't have anything to do with it. I don't see how pinning it would be really helpful since, unlike a G60, there isn't a ton of load on it.
Please look at the sprocket very carefully and see if there are any cracks around the center hole. I have had a sprocket break in half when using the factory tool to hold the crank while torqueing it. (The tool doesn't work well with 06A blocks). It could be the pulley is fractured and so relaxed the torque.


Bob is 100% right. When using a "crank yank" tool to remove the sproket....it requires so much reverse torque...that the sprocket usually cracks or develops micro fractures. You really should never re-use the old sprocket or bolt.... As for torquing it down properly....most good mechanics know its a waste of time ...since the direction the engine rotates, it only ends up tightening the bolt over time, so most use an impact gun to put it on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry for the loss...it looked very promising for a while.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_You really should never re-use the old sprocket or bolt.

Have you ever seen failure with a pre 06A unit? i.e. the sprockets found in the 9A 16V,AEB engine etc


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Have you ever seen failure with a pre 06A unit? i.e. the sprockets found in the 9A 16V,AEB engine etc

 I have not. any failure i have seen was from installer error. Not sayin this happened to the OP though.


_Modified by DubGray1.8T at 1:12 PM 7-21-2007_


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

Garry what happened to dubohio site?


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Supplicium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supplicium* »_Garry what happened to dubohio site?

Wondering the same


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

My car broke, and so am I... I am taking donation at the following address [email protected]


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

garry call me ASAP


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

The spool looks like my 35r .63 with a cracked exhaust manifold.
Check for cracks!! Prior to the crack I could hit 10 psi around 4k and 16 psi+ around 4800 RPM.


----------



## aprather24 (Jul 23, 2006)

so is this project getting a re do? What will keep this from happening again?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_The spool looks like my 35r .63 with a cracked exhaust manifold.
Check for cracks!! Prior to the crack I could hit 10 psi around 4k and 16 psi+ around 4800 RPM.

the op also has a .82 housing.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_The spool looks like my 35r .63 with a cracked exhaust manifold.
Check for cracks!! Prior to the crack I could hit 10 psi around 4k and 16 psi+ around 4800 RPM.

I am pretty sure that my exhaust manifold is not cracked, and these dyno's were all under 18psi, and a .82 housing.

_Quote, originally posted by *aprather24* »_so is this project getting a re do? What will keep this from happening again? 

Yup sure is everything is getting a "re do". The car blew up on a tuesday I pulled the head on wednesday... thursday the block and tranny came out and friday I realized I needed a new block (good thing I had a few laying around) Everything is sitting at the machine shop as week speek it is getting hoaned and balanced today and the cylinder head will be the only thing that is really going to hold me up here. I need new valves, guides, seals, and I would like new lifters = $1000.00.
As far as the cog I am having it drilled and taped with a dowel as some people have recomended + locktight and an impact this time







I am in works to have a custom cog made that is stronger and lighter but we we'll see how good the machine show can make it.


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 3:21 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

Garry long time no see. I just stumbled across this and wanted to say I hope everything turns out better now. I doubt you will have this done in time for treffen in Chicago, but it would be nice to see it there. 
by the way check out the car after the barrel hit from waterfest




_Modified by djshortbus1.8T at 4:09 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_I need new valves, guides, seals, and I would like new lifters = $1000.00

All 20 valves bent?


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

why new block??


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (djshortbus1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djshortbus1.8T* »_Garry long time no see. I just stumbled across this and wanted to say I hope everything turns out better now. I doubt you will have this done in time for treffen in Chicago, but it would be nice to see it there. 
by the way check out the car after the barrel hit from waterfest

Man i'm glad to see your car is doing well that night was so crazy 100+ and a 50gal oil drum in the middle of the road who knew... lol I was wondering whatever happend to you guys. Tell jory that block he gave me put down a ton of HP... lol whens treffen?

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
All 20 valves bent?









I am pretty sure 19 out of the 20 are bent but I wont find out for sure till tomorrow... If you look at the pictures of the pistons it has imprints of all 5 valves on every piston!

_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_why new block??

In cylinder number 2 or 3 I think there was a pretty bad score from the piston so the machine shop recomended me get anotherone unless I was going to bore the block cause hoaning wouldent help how deep it was. I'll try and post pic's tomorrow.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

I see.


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

Treffen is Aug 18th-19th in Chicago. Saturday the 18th is the autocross and 1/4 mile racing and Sunday is the car show. There is usually over 175 show cars, lots of old school, and probably the best show in the Midwest. Jory almost has his MKII jetta VR done, he fired it a week or 2 ago and is just tying up loose ends. You guys should try to make it to treffen, it will be a good time.


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

BUMP for Gary to get his car done for Treffen


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

Any updates???


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (djshortbus1.8T)*

Gary whats the position with this?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm waiting on my on my new block and crank to come back from the machine shop STILL... but I have been working on my VRT you should see something about it soon


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (18JettaPower)*

Ok as of March 17th 2008 the rebuild begins. I have taken the time to go through this whole thread and made sure all my pictures were working.
A lot of changes are going to happen in the car since there are so many different parts availible now then before. Once again I am shooting for waterfest.
Lets start this thread backup with a quick recap, and then let the build #2 begin.
You can also find information about the car at http://ProjectCoupe.com
Video
http://projectcoupe.com:723/projectcoupe/idel.wmv
http://projectcoupe.com:723/pr...1.wmv
http://projectcoupe.com:723/pr...1.wmv
The car








dyno slip








Carnage
















...and heres to a new begining <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://verruckt.com/vwvortex/icon/gnbeer.gif" BORDER="0">


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 10:59 AM 5-8-2008_


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (18JettaPower)*

i hope you plan on doing some things diff.
first, get cincyTT his stuff back. 
second, learn how to tighten the crank bolt, and


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

how big is that dowel?
oh and sorry a impact wrench and torque wrench arent good enough.


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:37 PM 3-17-2008_


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_how big is that dowel?
oh and sorry a impact wrench and torque wrench arent good enough.

_Modified by 18JettaPower at 1:37 PM 3-17-2008_

i believe it is 6mm. i have a jig which makes it super easy to pin cranks too. 
the impact/tq wrench doesn't cut it. i have a 5' extension bar, which i slide over my 2' breaker to tighten those bolts down. i still have to have someone hold the engine stand, there is THAT much force on the 90* turn. 


_Modified by mirror at 10:40 AM 3-17-2008_


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (18JettaPower)*

how can you map on that dyno when it just spins up as soon as it spools? no sustained loads to set against


----------



## krautcar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (badger5)*

Subscribed


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_first, get cincyTT his stuff back. 


That would be nice


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (badger5)*

i thought dynos had some sort of braking system that lets u dial in a load of resistance? 
nice to see this post alive again finally!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_ there is THAT much force on the 90* turn.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
oh and sorry a impact wrench and torque wrench arent good enough.

I normally use a 1/2" Ingersoll-Rand Super duty impact wrench to remove *normal* crank bolts.When it comes to VW I ALWAYS have to step up.That amount of Torque they place on that bolt is insane! Just isnt the same for the 8V's and 16V's...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i am not sure i understand that dyno run either, Bill....
but i did notice some tire smoke when he stabs it at the end of the middle video....


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *greek 1.8t* »_i thought dynos had some sort of braking system that lets u dial in a load of resistance? 
nice to see this post alive again finally!

Yea i'm glad to be back working on the car. Just ben a tough time had a few family members pass away, and friends. But none the less pushing forward.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I normally use a 1/2" Ingersoll-Rand Super duty impact wrench to remove *normal* crank bolts.When it comes to VW I ALWAYS have to step up.That amount of Torque they place on that bolt is insane! Just isnt the same for the 8V's and 16V's...

Yea I torqued it to spec and put the 90* turn on it then hit it with an impact. I had the part look at by my buddy that works in R&D for honda. He said the COG had stress cracks all through it, and that it was probably due to a defective Manufactured part. But no since in crying over spilled milk. It will run again









_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_i am not sure i understand that dyno run either, Bill....
but i did notice some tire smoke when he stabs it at the end of the middle video....









Yea i tried to tell the guy's the tires were breaking lose, and they kept telling me "oh we've had 1000HP cars on here that didnt spin" I just said ok whatever.


----------



## solowb5 (Jan 16, 2007)

So your hitting 450 hp @ 450,000 RPMS? Wow!
Or someone just doesn't know how to make a propper graph. lol.
So is Gruppe1 still going to tune your car?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Yea if I can get in touch with him...


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 10:09 AM 3-18-2008_


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_i hope you plan on doing some things diff.
first, get cincyTT his stuff back. 
second, learn how to tighten the crank bolt, and









SO, am I wrong to follow the factory torque specs for the crank pulley? I am confused....








I have never had one come apart on me...must be lucky.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
SO, am I wrong to follow the factory torque specs for the crank pulley? I am confused....








I have never had one come apart on me...must be lucky. 

huh? 
he never used the oem tq spec as indicated in his post. pinning the crank is just that little bit of insurance as well. you have to remember, the op spun his motor up to 9k. you're dealing with powdered metal which has been pressed into a gear. our cog's never started life as solid material. take it for what it's worth.


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
huh? 
he never used the oem tq spec as indicated in his post. pinning the crank is just that little bit of insurance as well. you have to remember, the op spun his motor up to 9k. you're dealing with powdered metal which has been pressed into a gear. our cog's never started life as solid material. take it for what it's worth.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_he never used the oem tq spec as indicated in his post.

I tq it to the specs in the Bently as I have posted a few times using the OEM tool. Just an FYI
But yes I did spin it to 9300rpms a few time







which could of had something to do with it but whatever I have no intent on chaning the way I dyno the car or break it in on round two. I might back it down to 9000rpm red line...


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (18JettaPower)*

The Cog didn't break because the tightness of the Bolt it broke because it is designed to when the motor has an internal issue like valves smacking against pistons.
The Cog takes the damage so the crank doesn't... 
Spinning to 9000 RPM is a matter of balance/valve train design rather than pinning the cog. If your motor is balanced to do this, then there are far less chances of creating harmonics that shake stuff loose.



_Modified by VariantStg3 at 1:59 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (VariantStg3)*

interesting. 
my rotating assembly is balanced. i have always looked at the small keyway as a weak point. not to mention, how the cog is engineered. to be honest, i have just way to much money in my bottom end (read: not drop in budget rods) and in my head to not have the extra security. last thing i want to see is my motor be destroyed at a 10k shift.


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (mirror)*

Totally agree.
His problem was probably a floating valve making contact with a piston which then created the internal mess.
9300 RPM is strong RPM no matter what...
Not concerned about your motor mirror, if anything it's over built, lol...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_Not concerned about your motor mirror, if anything it's over built, lol...

it's built right...but that's just wording I guess


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_The Cog didn't break because the tightness of the Bolt it broke because it is designed to when the motor has an internal issue like valves smacking against pistons.
The Cog takes the damage so the crank doesn't... 
Spinning to 9000 RPM is a matter of balance/valve train design rather than pinning the cog. If your motor is balanced to do this, then there are far less chances of creating harmonics that shake stuff loose.
_Modified by VariantStg3 at 1:59 PM 3-18-2008_

yea maybe it's the machine shop that owes me $5000.00 cause when I droped the crank off to get it balanced I told them i'm going to spin it out to 9500rpms so it needs to be balanced for that.


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Spy Shot 600whp+ content (18JettaPower)*

Just out of curiosity what did they balance.
What parts did you give them?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Crank
rods
pistons
flywheel


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

Not the serpentine pulley? The picture of it looks like it had the factory balance and no other modifications so I suspected so.
The machine shop after balancing my crank/rods/pistons then balanced the serp pulley and found it 10 grams outta wack. After gettting that straight they balance the flywheel.
10g is nothing at 6500 RPM but gets substantially more meaningful with every extra revolution.
My issue with the last motor was the flywheel bolts, they vibrated loose which threw a harmonic though the motor and sheered the crank trigger bolts...


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

I guess we all have to live and learn. One of the main reason I want to keep this thread alive is so that other can learn from my mistakes, and others can point out my mistakes. I simple never thought about the pully idk why but makes perfect since. I will take the proper steps for the next motor build.
Thanks


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

No worries on the learnings, thats all i am offering is learnings. My motor will have a redline of 9000 for competition based on everything I have learned here and other places. 
As far as the pinning of the pulley, the value there IMO would be able to hear the loosening of the bolt through vibration without having the motor come out of time. Because the pin would hopefully hold everything together for a "little" longer.
Then you could at least turn the thing off and save the internals...
Oh and BTW if you add up all my **** Ups. I am definitely not and engine builder, I am still an engine learner...lol. Just one to stupid to stop trying...


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok so the epic rebuild begins. I know I haven't been putting in a lot of time on this but it's been due to mainly the machine shop not having my block done yet. They promised me I would have it back Friday so we'll see. A lot of changes have been made to the whole project to produce more power, and perform overall better. As you know I'm not a big 1320 guy more road racing or the everyday betting on a Vett. Well I don't want to bore you too much but the build has been kicked off with the cleaning of reusable parts. I'm hoping to have the whole bottom end done by April the 13th. Here's to the long road to Waterfest, and a reliable consistent 600whp. Stay tuned as I'm sure it's going to get interesting just hopefully not as interesting as last time.








Don't mine the VR piston in the tray that's for another project


















_Modified by 18JettaPower at 10:40 AM 4-2-2008_


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

a new thread would be in order & you only get to call it 'epic' after you succeed. also, spare us the pink hankies & pics of yr shoes this time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

as I see it I did suecssed. The car did half of what I wanted it to do. I said from the get go I wanted 400whp on pump gas and 600+whp on race. So in my eyes I didnt fail i'm just half way there.
...and did you mean the RED shop towles, and what shoe pic's?









_Quote, originally posted by *Thomas Edison* »_I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.



_Modified by 18JettaPower at 11:39 AM 4-2-2008_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

How's this coming?


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_How's this coming?

i saw the car turn on last week, but gary didnt want to make any pulls


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

i'll start a new thread one day...


----------

